# 'My Games' Folder Directory Problem.



## Conflict0s (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

Headed down to my mates house today and got ready to play Skyrim for two days solid. I am confident that everything with the game is fine, it is just the config files that I am having a problem with.

At home I have a networked drive (Home NAS) and my 'My Games' folder is located there, meaning my computer goes to that directory to look for my saved games (and settings) instead of my hard drives in my PC tower. Due to me not being at home, my 'My Games' folder is no longer accessible (loaded up Crysis and there were no previous saved games or settings and it isn't shown in 'Explorer').

So my problem is, when I run Skyrim, the configuration application is shown where I can set the settings of the game, but they aren't being saved once I click 'Ok' because the 'My Games' directory can not be found, therefore defaulting back to default settings as soon as they are applied and the configuration application is closed.

My question to you is, is it possible to create a new 'My Games' folder which Windows 7 will save my game files to instead of waiting until I am back home and connected to the NAS (where it will recognise the file and work correctly). I have tried creating a new folder called 'My Games' on my hard drive in my PC tower, but the operating system doesn't know that I want the game files to be saved there, as it is still trying to find the original 'My Games' folder located on the NAS.

At the moment the game will run perfectly fine, accept it is running at 600x800 in windowed mode.. not very nice at all.

I would really appreciate your help


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2011)

My Games should be in your Documents folder "C:\Users\NAME\Documents\My Games\Skyrim" try creating those folders then running the Verify Integrity of Game Cache option by right clicking on Skyrim in Steam and going to the local files tab. That should put files into the skyrim folder in ur games.


If that doesnt work you can go into "E:\Games/program files.. whatever u call urs\Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim\Skyrim" and edit the SkyrimPrefs.ini file manually 

to edit resolution simply find 
bFull Screen=0
iSize H=600
iSize W=800

And edit to your resolution, also change full screen to a 1. This file is the default settings, the one normally in the My Games folder simply overrides this one with any changes made, so it wont affect it once you go back home.


----------



## Conflict0s (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the reply,

The problem is that the game isn't looking for the 'My Games' folder on my C: drive because I have relocated it to my NAS drive.

I created a 'Documents\My Games\Skyrim' folder on my C: drive and verified integrity like you advised but the problem still remains because although them files exists, my operating system is saying "don't look at my C: drive, the user relocated the 'My Games' folder to the NAS drive, look there instead". And instead of throwing up a error and saying it can't find a 'My Games' folder, it is just blanking it and using the default .ini file.

I have also tried the manual method before and it didn't work because the .ini files where being overwritten by the configuration application when the game was run. Therefore I edited the .ini files again and ran the game alone, without the launcher. However this still didn't solve the problem and I am unsure why. I would have thought that the game would read the default .ini file (which are located and edited in the Steam\Skyrim folder) and use them settings when loading the game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 12, 2011)

Wait so ur entire documents folder is on ur NAS? 

Well ignoreing how dumb that is for a computer u take places, try opening the libraries window and right clicking Documents, make sure the documents on your C drive is there and set as save folder

If that doesnt work u might be SOL


----------



## Conflict0s (Nov 15, 2011)

My PC has been stationary for the past three years, it isn't dumb at all as my documents are backed up onto multiple drives, it is just unfortunate that Steam assumes where the directory is.

To solve the problem I just created and logged into a new administrator account, played the game all weekend. When I got home I took my saved files and dropped them into my original account and deleted the secondary administrator account.

Thanks for your time


----------

